# What does a healthy, working line puppy from a reputable breeder cost?



## Dara0205 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello,

If this question is already answered somewhere on this forum, please excuse the repeat.

We will be first-time GSD owners. I’m certain that I do not want a show line dog, that we want a female, prefer a bicolor/black and tan but this is not an absolute, short coat. We will provide professional training and my 15-year-old son is very interested in agility training the dog.

I find dogs that are gorgeous and they are usually $4,000 to $8,000. I am looking primarily in the New England area but would definitely travel for the right dog.

I can afford a $2,000 puppy. Is this likely to get us a healthy,working line dog or should I give up on the GSD dream until we can afford to spend several more thousand dollars simply on initial purchase price? We want a healthy, sound dog. If this is not possible for $2,000, I would appreciate the advice and information.

Thank you!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

although i don’t have a NE recommendation, i will say....it’s possible for $2000 

edit to add: Recent NE thread.. && Another


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

$2000-2500 is the going rate for a working line puppy in my area (MD/VA area). There are some good breeders in the New England area. Sitz von der Hose comes to mind, though I don't know her prices. Warkonhaus and Wolfstraum are in PA. Blackthorn is in VA and in that price range.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

$2000-2500.

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

With a puppy you are always taking a gamble in terms of health and temperament. The gamble is less when going with a very experienced breeder who has developed their own lines and can somewhat reliably predict what a litter will produce and will have made progress reducing or eliminating certain health problems. With an adult, health problems can still appear later and you can evaluate the dog or take someone with you who is qualified to evaluate a dog, but you really don't know what the dog's training has been. With a pup, while you take more of a chance, you can better shape the behavior of the dog to what you would like to see, provided you know how. I would expect to pay $2,500 dollars for a well bred working line pup,and there will be shipping and crate fees if you have to ship the pup.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have a friend who lives in Vermont, has had several of my dogs, including one right now....she says for companion working line pups, von Bar Berg (Claudia McNaulty) is very active with many repeat customers....not sure if she is in NH or VT....but she does have pups quite often.....I don't know her or her lines personally.....I know she has been in the breed over 20 years 

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are many good breeders in the northeast. You can get a puppy for 2-2500


----------



## SDB666 (Jan 26, 2020)

$2k for mine in/around the Triad in NC.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

1500 for the best GSD ever Ozzy. Typical range is 2000-3000


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

$2500.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Working line puppies from titled and health tested parents seem to be running approx $1,800 - $2,500 right now. 

There are outliers, of course, but you should be able to find a puppy from a quality breeding for $2k. Show lines run quite a bit higher, in this area.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cava was $1900 in 2018, she came from Colorado.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

They can run anywhere from 1200-4000 from what I’ve seen. I would expect about 2000-2500, but the market is currently being pushed up. I can’t say that I’m personally familiar with breeders in the northeast, but there are quite a few who are well spoken of.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> 1500 for the best GSD ever Ozzy. Typical range is 2000-3000


At any price a bargain! Ozzy is awesome!


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

If you know of any SAR folks in your area, they often have connections with good breeders who are fairly reasonable and reputable. They don't always have marketing push because they don't need it. $1500.00 will get you all kinds of German Shepherd in some circles.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

$1800 to $2800 is what we saw looking this spring. One of the top working line breeders in Western NY/US was asking $2800 and another up and coming one was asking about the same.


----------



## Dara0205 (Oct 14, 2020)

Rionel said:


> If you know of any SAR folks in your area, they often have connections with good breeders who are fairly reasonable and reputable. They don't always have marketing push because they don't need it. $1500.00 will get you all kinds of German Shepherd in some circles.


Thank you so much! I will look into that.


----------



## Dara0205 (Oct 14, 2020)

I want to thank everyone for all of your help! We are now confident that we can get a pup ... we just may have to wait a few months on a wait list. Saturday we are going to visit Henna-C in NH. I plan to look up all the recommended breeders here and, I hope, go check them out. Thanks again.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Dara0205 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all of your help! We are now confident that we can get a pup ... we just may have to wait a few months on a wait list. Saturday we are going to visit Henna-C in NH. I plan to look up all the recommended breeders here and, I hope, go check them out. Thanks again.


I waited 9 years for the right dog.

You got this


----------



## Dara0205 (Oct 14, 2020)

David Winners said:


> I waited 9 years for the right dog.
> 
> You got this


Thank you!!


----------

